# Hardcore versus GHG



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm looking at getting some new duck decoys for the field and I was wondering if what you guys who ran GHG's and harcores thought the advantages and disadvantages of the two were


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

4curlredleg owns both and we hunted over both a lot last year.

The Hardcores with their stakes went in the ground easier and felt a lot more "solid" of a decoy. The GHG's took a lot longer to setup with each motion stake at a time but they had better movement.

Kind of a toss-up if you ask me.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Did you use the bags on them or just dump them in a sack what was the paint like? Did it transfer or peel at all or was it pretty good?


----------



## Jon_Lee (Jul 13, 2006)

I hunted over GHG all season last year,The movement is incredible,
When watching Mallards feeding in the fields they're always moving.
we bagged ours in 6 slot bags,which made setting them out,picking them
up, and storage easy. good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think it's only fair Jon that you let everyone know you are an Avery ProStaff...can make opinions a bit biased. 

The 6-slot bags were used and we took good care of both styles of decoys and I didn't notice anything with the paint. If 4curl reads this he could chime in if he saw a difference.


----------



## Jon_Lee (Jul 13, 2006)

Chris, you're right I'm on the Avery Pro-Staff, You have to admit
the movement on the decoys is Awesome,

I think when field hunting Mallards, that movement is key to alot of success. The paint and detail also adds to the realism.This is just my opinion,


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> I think it's only fair Jon that you let everyone know you are an Avery ProStaff...can make opinions a bit biased.


thank you for pointing that out... everyone should use their critical thinking skills when they hear an opinion from anyone, ESPECIALLY when they are a so called "pro-staffer", of course they are going to be biases towards they're brands products, and every other accessory that you just "need to have" and get that company more money (i.e. 6-slot decoy bags).

avery has done a fine job of marketing there's no disputing that, and allowing every tom dick and harry to be a pro-staffer and pimp their products. so every 16 year kid see's that, wants to be a pro-staffer, and avery's the easiest one so they figure if they can get their nose brown enough, throw enough trash can lid sized GHG decals on their truck and one day they will be one of the great avery "pro-staffers", no matter the actual quality of the product, they get to tell their friends, "yeah i'm a pro-staffer, what are you???".

sorry, but pro-staffers annoy the living crap out of me.

use your critical thinking skills as this is just my opinion.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

roostbuster said:


> avery has done a fine job of marketing there's no disputing that, and allowing every tom dick and harry to be a pro-staffer and pimp their products. so every 16 year kid see's that, wants to be a pro-staffer, and avery's the easiest one so they figure if they can get their nose brown enough, throw enough trash can lid sized GHG decals on their truck and one day they will be one of the great avery "pro-staffers", no matter the actual quality of the product, they get to tell their friends, "yeah i'm a pro-staffer, what are you???".


So how do you really feel about pro staffers? :lol:

He still has a valid opinion and he is right, the motion on the GHG's are better IMO than the Hardcores. And when I expand my field mallard spread, I will be getting the slot bags. They are very handy to keep them organized, reduce scuffs, and they store MUCH better then just tossing them in.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Where's a good place to get the 6-place bags? Thanks...

BTW, I like the GHGs.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Same price 99.99 for 6 so hard to decide that way

The GHG's seem to have a better paint scheme on them with a better motion system than Hardcores but like chris said if you get the ones with stakes you may have a hard time getting them to set up right.

IDK if it were me i'd go with ghg but GHG and Hardcore are both awesome decoys so no matter what decision you make it'll be a good one.


----------



## Jon_Lee (Jul 13, 2006)

Holy smokes Guy's,I didn't mean to upset anyone, I thought it was ok for anyone to post a reply on the forum.


----------



## Skeptic (Jul 28, 2003)

I bought a dozen HC's last year because we couldn't get the GHG's. I like the way they look, but their motion sucks just like their goose dekes. I even sharpened all the points, which didn't make a bit of difference. I keep them in an avery 12 slot bag which works perfect. You have to be carefull and push the stake in first then set the deke on top of it or else you push the stake thru the base.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Jon_Lee said:


> Holy smokes Guy's,I didn't mean to upset anyone, I thought it was ok for anyone to post a reply on the forum.


Don't take it too personally. This is the internet and you get all kinds. :wink:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

roostbuster said:


> avery has done a fine job of marketing there's no disputing that, and allowing every tom dick and harry to be a pro-staffer and pimp their products. so every 16 year kid see's that, wants to be a pro-staffer, and avery's the easiest one so they figure if they can get their nose brown enough, throw enough trash can lid sized GHG decals on their truck and one day they will be one of the great avery "pro-staffers", no matter the actual quality of the product, they get to tell their friends, "yeah i'm a pro-staffer, what are you???".
> 
> sorry, but pro-staffers annoy the living crap out of me.


Best post I have read in a long time. :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Here's a copule of pics of both. They each have their place and both are excellent in detail. It doesn't have to come to vs. this or vs. that, you want realism get as many body positions as possible. I have the same philosophy with goose decoys. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Come on post some new pictures!! 

Remember the "pro" in "pro staff" does NOT mean professional.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Soon brotha, soon. :wink:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Anybody try the new duck shells from GHG with the motion stakes?? Plus,I bought old pillow cases from the Goodwill for my GHG fullbody ducks. .25-.50 cents per case is ALOT cheaper than the slot bags or their new individual bags.Throw a decoy in a pillow case and then put them in regular decoy bags. My buddy does the same with his fullbody snows. Works well to protect against rubbing.

Alex


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Ok heres a couple.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice! I love the action and spread photos. Tells more about the hunt then a bunch of guys holding birds. Did you make or buy the extension for you lucky duck on the left?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Added a couple of feet. Happy 2000 chopper!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yee haaww but you must realize most of my posts are a lot of nothing! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Since you posted up pics I might as well add this one of the same morning. 

A nice back flip with a nice tuck...I'd score a 9.2 but dang Russia screwed us again with a 4.9 - Go get 'em!!!

[siteimg]4801[/siteimg]

Oh ya, and it works for geese too. 8)

[siteimg]4802[/siteimg]


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:thumb: The best pictures ever are the ones you have no clue their being taken.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Man, pro-staffers are nothing but a bunch of douche bags! Not only that but they are also all worthless alcoholics who beat women and small children as well. Did I mention they like to drown puppies?:drunk:

It was good meeting you this past weekend Jon. One of these days you'll have to teach me how to ring a duck call. :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Jon,
Don't get too excited about roostbuster. His name says it all! Good to meet you this weekend at Sportsmans Warehouse.

Matt, thanks for the goose call tips. Hope you don't mind if I never ask you to tune one of my calls again 

Jim


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Jim, I hope you introduced Ron the con to Matt so he could help him out!!!! Unless, of course, he is beyond help!!!!! :lol:


----------

